# Sr20DE(DET) Swap in a Datsun 720



## aVoap (9 mo ago)

Hey, everyone. I have a plan to swap an Sr20DE(or DET) in a Datsun 720, as the title says. If needed to swap a transmission along with the engine, what transmission should I put in it? I want it to be automatic, but I dont know if the 4 speed auto that came with the S chassis' will fit the Sr. If it does fit, is there any transmission that'll fit the 720, that's also a 5 speed auto? If there is no 5 speed auto's that'll fit the Sr, will the 4 speed fit directly onto the engine?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might get better help at ratsun.net. They have a lot of knowledge about those Datsuns!


----------

